# What Is The Best Free Book You Have Got For Your Kindle



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am just beginning to learn of other places to grab free books for my Kindle besides Amazon. I have got quite a few since I have had mine and some are good and some are not. What is your favorite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have so many, it's hard to say....I'll have to go through the list and check!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a list called "Book Lover's Links" here in the Book Corner that has a lot of good sites. Also, they are all, as far as we know, _legitimate_ sites. You do have to be careful of that since you can find places where books are free> But if those books are _for sale_ on Amazon from a major publisher, it's very possible the site offering them free doesn't really have the rights to do so. (Note I'm talking about non-public domain books.) That said, independent authors do offer books for free download via their own websites. . . .

As to the best _book_ I've obtained free, I'd say it's a tie between "The Whiskey Rebels" which was temporarily free via Amazon quite a while ago, and "Silent in the Sanctuary", one of the Lady Julia Grey books that was free early last year for a time. So far, except for Public Domain books, I haven't really liked much of what I've gotten free elsewhere. <shrug>


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I liked Fireflies in December from a few months ago. I have a few others too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If I exclude public domain classics I've downloaded, probably the best freebie was T.A. Pratt's _Blood Engines_, as I've since bought and read all the sequels.  Unfortunately, it does not appear to be free any more.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The first of the Temeraire Series was free not long ago and I ended up buying the series


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The two I liked best aren't free anymore either-- Jim Chambers, Recollections (I think it's only 99 cents or 1.99) non-fiction, nostalgic book about growing up in the 50s.  

Fiction:  Fatherly Love by B.A. Wallace.  But it's not free anymore either.  I think it's 2.99.  Very good pulp mystery, contemporary setting in Australia.

Not free, but 99 cents--And really good was Frank Tuttle's Wistril Compleat if you like fantasy.

There's probably more.  I'd have to check...


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

akagriff said:


> I liked Fireflies in December from a few months ago. I have a few others too.


I liked this one too. There is now a sequel out called "Cottonwood Whispers". Looks like the author is planning on making these books part of a trilogy.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

So far, my favorite freebie reads have been:
_Silent in the Sanctuary_ by Deanna Raybourne (which didn't turn out to be so "free," as I promptly went and one-clicked on the trilogy bundle after I finished it )
_The Merchant of Death_ by D. J. MacHale
_Raising Jake_ by Charlie Carillo

N


----------



## JMSetzler (Apr 25, 2010)

I just recently finished up Sydney Sheldon's "Rage of Angels" that was free... It still is free as I type this message...


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb.

After reading that book, I bought the rest of the series.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Probably Executive privilege but only because I've rea it and am in the middle of only my second free book on the kindle and I am not impressed with it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Temeraire book, His Majesty's Dragon, would probably be the best one, but I had already read the entire series in pbook ....

For favorites I read for the first time free, I think it would be Resonance by Chris Dolley. And, its in the Baen Free Library, so it's still free ....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

1. Raising Jake by Charlie Carillo
2. The Whiskey Rebels by David Liss
3. Free Range Chickens by Simon Rich
4. Perfecting Amanda by Bonnie Dee

L


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been downloading classics that I read years ago and got complete Sherlock Holmes and Elizabeth Gaskins' complete works for 99 cents each.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I loved Tim Dorsey's _Atomic Lobster_ - it was something like the 13th in the Serge A. Storms' series, so I went back and read about half of the others. Similar to Carl Hiaasen and Christopher Moore.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> The first of the Temeraire Series was free not long ago and I ended up buying the series


Ditto and it's free again.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I got All God’s Creatures by Carolyn McSparren free in December (don't believe it's free any more).  It's not Herriot, but it's darn close as a wonderful read of that kind. I recommend it, even if you have to pay.


----------



## melissa6705 (Mar 30, 2010)

90 Minutes in Heaven...This is such a wonderful book. I don't believe it is free anymore but it is amazing.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

I just got Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a lot of free books on my Kindle but I haven't actually read too many of them yet.

One that I did read that stands out to me though was _Lady of Milkweed Manor_ by Julie Klassen I think it was.

I really enjoyed it and even purchased another book of hers because of it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Whiskey Rebels by David Liss.
deb


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> The first of the Temeraire Series was free not long ago and I ended up buying the series


Yep! Me, too!

Patrisha


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

vickir said:


> I've been downloading classics that I read years ago and got complete Sherlock Holmes and Elizabeth Gaskins' complete works for 99 cents each.


 I downloaded Freckles and The Girl of the Limberlost both by Jean? Stratton-Porter. These are books I read as a teenager and loved and I really enjoyed reading them again.

Patrisha


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Daisy Chain by Mary E. DeMuth


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

akagriff said:


> I liked Fireflies in December from a few months ago. I have a few others too.


That's one of my favorites too!


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Surviving an American Gulag by Edward Patterson. It's free at the Smashwords sale now.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

bluefrog said:


> Surviving an American Gulag by Edward Patterson. It's free at the Smashwords sale now.


I didn't get this one for free, but I second the recommendation. Free or not, it's worth reading!


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not sure it's best, but one of my absolute favorites is "1632" by Eric Flint.



Sequels, and story collections set in the same world are also available for free from the Baen Free Library


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

If you like fantasy/science fiction, then its absolutely worth looking at the books at the Baen Free Library. I personally am a big fan of _Wizard's Bane_ and _Wizardry Combiled_, but the series isn't one I'd necessarily think of others enjoying. It has a lot of computer puns in it, and if you don't get them I don't know how much of the experience you'd loose.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely Darkfever!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I liked Daisy Chain too then my mother read it and made me buy the next two in the series for her. That happens a lot when they give away book 1 in a series.

Melissa


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Waiting For Spring was definately the best freebie I ever found!! Actually, the PDF was the free one, not the actual Kindle version. But free is free. After seeing that proceeds from the book were going to a good cause, I purchased the Kindle version as well - even though I'd already read the book. BTW - I'm proud to say I was the first to post this awesome book on kindleboards - not just on this post!!


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Paranoia by Joseph Finder
Red Mars by Kim Stanley Robinson
Raising Jank by Charlie Carillo


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

_Darkfever_ here too. Ignore the lame cover. It's free again right now:











Although free is a misnomer. Thanks to this book, I bought the rest of Karen's books. Thanks to reading all of those, I bought them for a friend, and made a whole bunch of new friends who've also read the books, which led to about a dozen other "new to me" series and authors that I naturally had to read. I also starting buying OPI nail polish In every shade of pink and changed out bits of my wardrobe that only my husband sees. (He's become a very good fan of KMM for that reason! LOL) And none of that includes the trip to Atlanta for FeverCon this fall, or the hardcover from the library (borrowed for my husband) which the dog ate, or the need to have all the lights on in the house, plus flashlights relatively near at hand for when the Shades show up...

Yeah, free's a misnomer.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Waiting For Spring was definately the best freebie I ever found!! Actually, the PDF was the free one, not the actual Kindle version. But free is free. After seeing that proceeds from the book were going to a good cause, I purchased the Kindle version as well - even though I'd already read the book. BTW - I'm proud to say I was the first to post this awesome book on kindleboards - not just on this post!!


Thanks so much, Laurie! And yes, you were my introduction to the boards and to SO many readers, and friends! So thanks a million!!!

I got my Kindle a few weeks ago and have been filling it with free classics (in addition to purchased books, of course.  )


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Thanks so much, Laurie! And yes, you were my introduction to the boards and to SO many readers, and friends! So thanks a million!!!
> 
> I got my Kindle a few weeks ago and have been filling it with free classics (in addition to purchased books, of course.  )


Congrats on the Kindle. There are so many good free books to be found... not to mention the bargain books! Thanks to deals like those I've got more than 100 unread books on my Kindle. I won't be bored anytime soon!


----------

